# Add "Liking" to SAS?



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Please see this poll here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...bout-adding-like-functionality-to-sas-130118/


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

spiders can't read nor interpret them. No serp benefits.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> spiders can't read nor interpret them. No serp benefits.


You would benefit from direct traffic though. Another idea is having a small addthis bar at the top and bottom of the thread. I was surprised at the amount of traffic I would receive from social bookmarking.


----------

